# فن الافتقاد ..!!!!



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*نعم للافتقاد فن يفتقده الكثيرون ..
لو بحثنا فى أصول هذا الفن سنجد أن السيد المسيح ضرب لنا أمثله فى منتهى الروعه للافتقاد الذى نحتاج كثيراً أن نتقلد به خاصةً هذه الايام التى نحتاج فيها لجذب النفوس البعيده 
فلقد سعى الراعى خلف الخروف الضال وأعاده لحظيرته سالماً لم يقل لنفسه يكفينى ال 99 خروف بل تركهم وذهب يبحث بكل اهتمام عن خروفه الضال وعندما وجده فرح بل وحمله على كتفه وأيضاً هناك مثل رائع فى حديث السيد المسيح له كل المجد مع السامريه ..
يا له من حوار ..كانت امرأه بلا قيمه بل مُحتكره من الجميع ..منبوذه مرفوضه من الكل
السيد المسيح وقتها لم يهتم بنظرات الناس ولا بتعليقاتهم بل جلس معها يحاورها ويشجعها ..قادها بكل هدوء للتوبه 
فى أيامنا هذه نفتقد من لا يحتاج للافتقاد وكأنه عمل روتينى نرضى به أنفسنا ونصير أمام الجميع خُدام نقوم بالافتقاد على أكمل وجه
لا يا أعزائى فلا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى
الخدمه الصحيحه تقوم على صلاه قويه ومستمره وافتقاد حقيقى غير زائف
الرب يقول ( أفتقد غنمى واخلصها من جميع الاماكن التى تشتت فيها ..أطلب الضال واسترد المطرود وأجبر الكسير وأعصب الجريح )
عزيزى الخادم أخدم بصدق ليس مطلوب منك أكثر من هذا
عندما تصلى وتطلب للاخرين صلى بصدق
عندما تفتقد من هو غائب أفتقد بصدق ..أبحث عن من يحتاج للافتقاد 
لا تفتقد فقط من هو قريب لقلبك أو قريب من مسكنك ..أفتقد بصدق من يحتاج لكلمة تشجيع ولاحساس بالتقدير لشخصه ..افتقد المرأه السامريه كسيدك ولا تنفر منها
لا تقل لنفسك لا يصح أن اقف مع هذا أو هذه ولاتجنب ما يمكن أن يقال عنى 
لا تعطى لنفسك الحق فى أن تقول هذا الانسان ملوث وحقير ولا يليق بى أن افتقده أو حتى اسأل عنه
+تذكر الراعى الذى ترك ال 99 خروف الغير محتاجين للتوبه وذهب ورااء الخروف التائه وأتى به 
++تذكر سيدك وهو يجلس مع السامريه ويحاورها بهدوء دون تعالى أو توبيخ جارح ولم يسترح الا وهى تائبه 
فلنفتقد بصدق ..
سلام المسيح معكم يا أحبه ..*


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

"* نفتقد من يحتآج آلإفتقآد* "

كلآم مهم وأكثر من ممتآز
*آلرب يبآركـ خدمتكـ ويعوض تعب آلمحبة*




*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

كلام جمييييييييل يستحق احلي تقييم
ميرسي كتييييييير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*
الرب يقول ( أفتقد غنمى واخلصها من جميع الاماكن التى تشتت فيها ..أطلب الضال واسترد المطرود وأجبر الكسير وأعصب الجريح )
الأفتقاد .... مهم جدا 
أفتقاد اللى لا يذهبوا للكنيسه
أفتقاد المرضى
أفتقاد الأرامل والأيتام والمساجين
----------------------------------
فكره موضوعك جميله وتم تناولها بطريقه جميله
تسلم أيدك ... الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا وغاية فى الاهمية 
ورب المجد يسوع بنفسة قال لقد كنت مريضا
 فزرتمونى وكنت مسجونا فأتيتم الى 
فرد اللى على يمينة متى يارب فقالهم  
متى فعلتم بأحد هؤلاء الاصاغر فبى قد فعلتم 
يعنى الافتقاد شئ مهم ومش بالكم لكن بالكيف 
اننا نهتم بكل واحد كأننا مفتقدينة هو بالذات 
ونزلين علشان خاطرة هو مخصوص مش بنمن علية بأفتقادنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## zama (14 فبراير 2016)

أختي الأستاذة الكاتبة / دونا نبيل ..

أنا لا أختلف مع مضمون كلام سيادتك ، بل اُدقق النظرة الواقعية _ برؤيتي _ في *نسبية* تطبيق الكلام ..

مثال من أرض الواقع لِما أقول :

كنت ذهبت ذات مرة بـ صحبة أب كاهن لـ سيدة مريضة 

جليسة الفراش ، فتح لنا (( الأب الكاهن + أنا الضعيف )) الباب إبن تلك السيدة المريضة ، و 

بمجرد جلوسنا ، وجدت الأبن للسيدة المريضة ، قال " أخيراً جئتم ، أنا هشوف عقد عمل و 

هسافر برا مِصر " فـ نظرت للأب الكاهن و إزداد صمتي و ثبات عينيّ (( عينيا الأتنين )) ..

بعدها مباشرة طلبت الحديث مع أبونا الكاهن ، قلت له " سامحني يا أبي ، إعفيني من 

الخدمة بشكل كامل و تام لأنني اُعثرت بسبب أبن تلك السيدة المريضة " ،

فقال الأب الكاهن لي " أتترك الرب لكونك لا تتحمل عثرة إبن المريضة ؟؟ !! " ،

قصصت أو (( بالبلدي حكيت )) (( الحكاية كلها علي أهلي بالجسد ))

المهم توصلوا لـ حل وسط ألا  وهو (( تقديم العون للمريضة + تركِ للخدمة للراحة و سماع الموسيقي )) ..

** العثرة مباشرة بعيداً عن تكهنات الفهم لـ كلامي : (( إستنكاري لـ كيفية ترك أم + مريضة 

، و يتركها الأبن و يسافر كمان )) ..

تعودت من أبي علي إحترام أمي و تقديم القُبلة لـ يديها & و تعودت من أمي علي تقبيل 

يديّ أبي ، بذات الوقت تنشأت علي أخذ القرار في الظروف الحالكة ، لكل مقام مقال ..

==

*ما أود ربطه من حديثي بالموضوع ذات القلم اللامع : *

(( أن كل شئ نسبي ، و يختلف الفن المُتشدق به عنوان الموضوع علي حسب مكان بَذر 

البذرة و علي حسب نوعية الأرض المبذورة " بـ لغة الزراعة يعني " )) ..

==

سلام و نعمة المسيح ..


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 فبراير 2016)

من يمتلئ بشخص المسيح يتصرف كمثاله
يساعدنى الرب لنفتقد ولا نفقد... وفاقد الشئ لا يعطيه... من يمتلئ من الراعى يرعى... من يتدرب عند قدمي الرب الهه يستطيع بمعونة الرب ان يفتقد الاخرين
.....
تحياتى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 فبراير 2016)

الإفتقاد قد بيع فى المذاد..،

وحده الرب الذي يفتقد شعبه..

ووحده الذي سيفتقدنا لنفتقد أنفسنا فنفتقد الآخرين ..،​​


----------

